# Does anybody wash their EOS at a carwash?



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

I keep reading about problems with washing convertibles at carwashes, and how people are hand washing their EOS.
I know that i will not have the time or energy to hand wash my car myself.
Are there any kind of carwashes that would be ok to use?


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

i've done it twice already.
no problems. just dont go to one that uses high pressured water....
atleast that's what i've been told and have been doing.
the one I go to uses more fabric/rag brushes than a pressure spray.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Does anybody wash their EOS at a carwash? (jmg3637)*

I used a cloth strip automatic car wash for almost 4 years on my audi a4 cabriolet in dark blue with a beige soft top. After almost 4 years I had no swirl marks in the paint and the top looked as good as new. For the soft top I avoided the hot wax. I continue to use the automatic wash for my Eos in the same dark blue color and I have had no issues with the paint finish. In the 20+ washes only once I had a drop of water on the inside A pillar.


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Does anybody wash their EOS at a carwash? (flheat)*

I have washed my Eos at two types of carwashes. One is the touchless spray wash. The other is the "do-it-yourself" type where you spray the car off with a wand. Neither one has caused any leaks in my Eos.
I will wash the car by hand this spring and summer (and apply the Krytox I bought a few weeks ago) but when it is winter and below freezing I tend to use a carwash to knock the salt off.


----------



## robabroad (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Does anybody wash their EOS at a carwash? (Bster67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bster67* »_I have washed my Eos at two types of carwashes. One is the touchless spray wash. The other is the "do-it-yourself" type where you spray the car off with a wand. Neither one has caused any leaks in my Eos. .... 

Anyone else use the "do-it-yourself" car washes? That's what I usually prefer. I had kind of thought they were contraindicated by the manual. However, since you can control whether the wand is at low or high pressure, I thought it might be safe if I were careful.
Counting down...I'm only about a week away. My dealer had the sticker on Thursday. He said that usually means the car is about to leave port or is already on its way. Let's hope so!
Rob


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Does anybody wash their EOS at a carwash? (robabroad)*

i have used all kinds or car washes,{ brushs, wands, and the highpressure} last time i thought it was a brush type and wheni got inthere it turned out to be a soft touch high pressure, and yes it did leak both sides , pillars where windshield joins the top, I had it into dealer yesterday to have the top lubed, he claims that they" all leak and there is nothing you can do about it," so guess well have to learn to live with it, and have a box of klenex ready when in the car wash ha


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Does anybody wash their EOS at a carwash? (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_i have used all kinds or car washes,{ brushs, wands, and the highpressure} last time i thought it was a brush type and wheni got inthere it turned out to be a soft touch high pressure, and yes it did leak both sides , pillars where windshield joins the top, I had it into dealer yesterday to have the top lubed, he claims that they" all leak and there is nothing you can do about it," so guess well have to learn to live with it, and have a box of klenex ready when in the car wash ha









I disagree with the person who told you that they "all leak". I am not trying to start an argument. I just don't want someone who is considering purchasing an Eos and visits this forum to think that they cannot use a carwash. Like I said above - I have washed my Eos in various carwashes all winter (I got mine in Nov) with no leaks. And I am yet to lube any seals. My seals have the rough, "cat's tongue" texture (like is mentioned in the post on how to lubricate seals) but have no whiteness on them and still feel somewhat pliable. Maybe I have the one perfect Eos...


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Does anybody wash their EOS at a carwash? (Bster67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bster67* »_
I disagree with the person who told you that they "all leak". I am not trying to start an argument. I just don't want someone who is considering purchasing an Eos and visits this forum to think that they cannot use a carwash. Like I said above - I have washed my Eos in various carwashes all winter (I got mine in Nov) with no leaks. And I am yet to lube any seals. My seals have the rough, "cat's tongue" texture (like is mentioned in the post on how to lubricate seals) but have no whiteness on them and still feel somewhat pliable. Maybe I have the one perfect Eos...









I agree with your disagreement, I have used all types of washes myself, the only one that leaks is the touchless super high pressure rinse. My dodge pick-up also had a small leak during this pressure rinse. I think some folks become to critical, for no reason. When I do go thru the touchless wash, all I need is one tissue to keep things dry, and the leak is like 3 - 4 drops water (that's it).


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Does anybody wash their EOS at a carwash? (Bster67)*

I have tried all the different types of carwash with my Eos. I had some drips one time using a laserwash 4000, but that was early along in my ownership. I wanted to see how they would work with the eos. I have since used laserwashes (high pressure touchfree wash system) without drips. I have not done a treatment to my seals yet, but I do have the VW formula ready to use in the next month or so. 
Personally I did not get too worked up about this.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Does anybody wash their EOS at a carwash? (EosEnthusiastNB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EosEnthusiastNB* »_I have tried all the different types of carwash with my Eos. I had some drips one time using a laserwash 4000, but that was early along in my ownership. I wanted to see how they would work with the eos. I have since used laserwashes (high pressure touchfree wash system) without drips. I have not done a treatment to my seals yet, but I do have the VW formula ready to use in the next month or so. 
Personally I did not get too worked up about this.

I don't think the issue with the high pressure washes is so much with potential leakage as it is with damage to the seals. I definitely am staying away from them.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Does anybody wash their EOS at a carwash? (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
I don't think the issue with the high pressure washes is so much with potential leakage as it is with damage to the seals. I definitely am staying away from them.

my thoughts exactly.


----------



## luvnmyvw (Jul 20, 2006)

I'll be avoiding the "automatic" washes myself...I have the black on black so any little imperfection or scratch will show on the paint and I don't trust the materials used by them...I prefer to visit the "do it yourself" washes and use their hoses and water w/ my own high quality wash mitts, shampoo and microfiber towels to dry...Better safe than scratched! 
~ Paige ~
Try this link for some great detail tips - it's specifically written for the Honda S2000 but almost all of the information can be applied to the Eos...Great site overall - worth a look...
http://www.thedetailinghandbook.com



_Modified by luvnmyvw at 7:40 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Does anybody wash their EOS at a carwash? (robabroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robabroad* »_
Anyone else use the "do-it-yourself" car washes? That's what I usually prefer. I had kind of thought they were contraindicated by the manual. However, since you can control whether the wand is at low or high pressure, I thought it might be safe if I were careful.
Rob

I generally try to hand wash, but I have used a pressure washer at home, and at a commercial wand wash.
I am very careful to stand well back from the car when washing above the top of the doors. I essential just "mist" the windows and roof, and then wash the top of the car with either a wash rag (at home) or the foamy brush (at the car wash)
I also avoid using wax or spot free rinse at the car wash, there is a post here that provides information on how certain products can leave a film on the windshield and interfere with the operation of the rain sensor wipers. (hand waxing only for our Eos)
Also, as pointed out by Bruce, I agree, the caution about high pressure washers is more to do with damaging the seals, than causing temporary leaks. So if you choose to use a pressure washer, be sure to very carefull not to get too close to the roof or window seals.
Kevin


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Does anybody wash their EOS at a carwash? (jmg3637)*

I have used a machine car wash, once. In the UK handbook, they actually recommend them over power jet spray washers. It didn't leak, but I don't like the idea of all that rough treatment!
Incidentally, I was on the motorway and caught in a heavy storm, very wet, very windy, plus forward speed of the car. I watched a small streak of water make its way in on the lower front edge of the drivers window, near the mirror housing. I watched it trickle along the top of the door and down. It left a water mark when it dried. Only happened once, never since. My seals were pretty dry and when I was putting the roof up or down got a few groans and a couple of squeaks when it was up.
I took it into my VW dealer who kept it for the day and checked a few things out. When I went to collect it, they asked could they have it back again for 3 days while they did a more thorough investigation. They had been sending reports backwards and forwards to VW who had a long list of things they wanted them to explore.
Took it in and they gave me a Golf 2.0 GT TDi 170 with DSG as a loan car.
When I got it back they said they had done everything asked of them, including lubrication, and couldn't replicate the leak. they said that VW are collating all problems with the roof and are really intent on getting it 100%. Seems they think the problem is very small but is being magnified by people like us chating about problems. I guess everyone today does pretty good internet research on a car before they buy.
So, I think the dealer who says 'they all leak' is not especially following the VW line, just giving himself an easy life.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Does anybody wash their EOS at a carwash? (Gadgeteer1066)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gadgeteer1066* »_
So, I think the dealer who says 'they all leak' is not especially following the VW line, just giving himself an easy life.


I think if a dealer said "they all leak" to me, I'd ask for it in writing!!
Can't see VW being happy with the attitude of that dealer. 
Wash mine by hand every time. I enjoy doing it. I do have the FLASH system which makes the water ionised so that you dont have to lather it down, and it gives a completely streak and drip free finish. For a proper clean, meguirs or autoglym (whichever first comes to hand!!)


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

i havent washed mine since the dealer jus lubed the roof last friday, but yes if it continues to leak, and he keeps telling me that , i will ask him to put it in writing for me. I dont enjoy washing it by hand i have way too many others thing id rather do, and in my climate its not possible to drag out a hose inthe middle of winter when it is -20F to wash my car. and i do like to keep it washed in winter to keep salt off it, espeshally the underbody wash , is real important. I cant belive that they would make a new car that leaks that bad?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (minnvw)*

Doug:
In your particular case - living in MN in the wintertime - I think you could probably work around the "high pressure" restriction pretty easily just by using a coin-op car wash that has a foamy brush and a spray wand.
When you need to wash or rinse the top half of the car, just step back from the car about 6 feet or so when you are using the high pressure wand - that way, you will likely get a fairly low pressure mist of water all over the top of the car, rather than a high pressure blast. I doubt very much if the foam brush would ever cause a problem.
Michael


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

michael, oh yes i agree on that way of washing would do the car nice, the only thing i do like is the underbody wash in the winter months , which is only availbable at a automatic wash,7 months of winter here is long time to leave that salt on undercarage. doug


----------



## koko73 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (minnvw)*

Hi, I'm a first time poster - awaiting delivery of my Eos! It's supposed to be arriving at the Port in Houston on 4/18. I have to say I am really concerned with all the talk of leaks. I am become more apprehensive the more I read the posts on this site. At my local Waterway car wash in Kansas City today, I approached a guy who was driving a hard top Lexus convertible about leak issues. He told me he's never had leak problems - in any weather or any type of car wash. I've had an excellent VW experience with my 98 Passat and my current 03 Passat GLX 4 Motion. I feel for Doug in Minnesota- I worry that my poor Eos will be filthy all winter if I can't use an automatic car wash. Can anyone help quash my hesitance about leaky Eos'?
Thanks!
Angela


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

I always wash my Eos at a carwash (a cloth strip one).


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (koko73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko73* »_ I have to say I am really concerned with all the talk of leaks. I am become more apprehensive the more I read the posts on this site. At my local Waterway car wash in Kansas City today, I approached a guy who was driving a hard top Lexus convertible about leak issues. He told me he's never had leak problems - in any weather or any type of car wash. Can anyone help quash my hesitance about leaky Eos'?
Thanks!
Angela

I've had mine 10/11 months now. I've not had a single problem with leaks.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (koko73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko73* »_Can anyone help quash my hesitance about leaky Eos'?


Hi Angela:
You don't need to worry about leaks. The seals on the roof need to be lubricated with a special lubricant - this keeps them soft and supple. Full details of the process are explained here: How to solve (or prevent) Eos Roof leaks. Other than that, just use your common sense - meaning, don't take the car through a high pressure car wash - and you won't have any water problems.
Michael


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (koko73)*

I use a detailing shop that has an automatic car wash. The car is first rinsed by a low pressure hose, and the wheels are hand scrubbed with a really soft scrub brush. It then goes through a cloth-based automatic wash that uses only a low pressure water spray. At the end, they have a wind tunnel to help dry, but it isn't "super high pressure" like some places. Finally, it gets a hand dry with lamb's wool towels.
I've done a high-pressure test before and posted the results here on Vortex. I've seen no leaks at all.
I'd say you are going to be really really happy with the car, it is a great one. Thanks to Michael's help, VW reduced the price of the lubricant we use on the seals around the car, so it is really no big thing to keep them nice and soft. (that's the key...in my opinion).
Cheers!
--Jon


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (EOSmage)*

Well, I didn't do very much except just pass on the general wishes of the forum participants to the correct person at VW. The VW team had a look at our posts describing how we have found a solution to roof leaks (uh, we read the owner manual...







), figured we were a reasonable group of people, so they did their best to help us out.
It's easy for us as owners to maintain a friendly, co-operative relationship with VW - we just have to treat VW the same way that we want VW to treat us (with courtesy & respect), and sure enough, they treat us with courtesy and respect. Nothing to it... 
Michael
*PS:* There's actually going to be another nice surprise for Eos owners coming down the line from VW in the not too distant future. I can't say anything about it because the information was given to me in confidence, but suffice to say it is something very thoughtful that will make us all smile. News should be out in 6 to 8 weeks. And, no, you don't have to wait until then to buy your Eos - it's not one of those kind of things.


----------



## Timokreon (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Good afternoon everyone!








Firstly... I have used every kind of car wash imaginable (I try not to, but during the winter months it is a bit difficult to keep everything clean with cold weather, salt, etc...) and only have had 1 little drip of water from the right rear of the car. No biggie in my opinion.








Most of the time I either have my dealership detail team wash my car (they do a fantastic job at Lujacks Autoplaza in Davenport btw), or I use the spray wand on low. 
Now Michael... is VW planning on sending us all on a cruise? How bout that! A VW Eos cruise to the carribean!


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (Timokreon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Timokreon* »_Now Michael... is VW planning on sending us all on a cruise? How bout that! A VW Eos cruise to the carribean!

















Hmm, i'd rather they fly my to a couple of the VW plants (I'd love to see the EOS and Phaeton production facilities)...


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (koko73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko73* »_Hi, I'm a first time poster - awaiting delivery of my Eos! It's supposed to be arriving at the Port in Houston on 4/18. I have to say I am really concerned with all the talk of leaks. I am become more apprehensive the more I read the posts on this site. At my local Waterway car wash in Kansas City today, I approached a guy who was driving a hard top Lexus convertible about leak issues. He told me he's never had leak problems - in any weather or any type of car wash. I've had an excellent VW experience with my 98 Passat and my current 03 Passat GLX 4 Motion. [] I feel for Doug in Minnesota- I worry that my poor Eos will be filthy all winter if I can't use an automatic car wash. Can anyone help quash my hesitance about leaky Eos'?
Thanks!
well thank your for your concern Angela, and yes it a big problem for me , My wife say yes but the Lexus cost alot more that a VW, i say thats beside the point, does that mean just because you buy a new house in a low rent area vs high rent its ok for the roof to leak? NO i had the roof lube last week and ill wait give the gaskets time to repositon themselfs and try it, if it still leaks, im taking it back to the dealer. Doug
Angela


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (luvnmyvw)*

Paige, For what its worth, i see you like to use the do it yourself type car wash,, if you ever use that foam brush there the one with the hose attached,,, BECAREFUL and check it out close BEFORE you touch the car with it. It so happen a few yrs ago, my wife was washing her car and the previous car wash customer must of drove his 4x4 mudder in from the mud pit and used that brush, needless to say it had rocks and gravel embedded into the brush and my wife had the bad luck, on the hood, it was a silver car so didn't show quite as bad , with all the eos people using self serve washes just a " heads up" Doug


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_ .....if you ever use that foam brush there the one with the hose attached,,, BECAREFUL and check it out close BEFORE you touch the car with it. ......the previous car wash customer must of drove his 4x4 mudder in from the mud pit and used that brush, needless to say it had rocks and gravel embedded into the brush 

Thanks for raising that caution Doug, had a similar experience myself several years ago. Should have thought to mention it sooner.
Kevin


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

I haven't seen FLASH car wash system in any of my local stores (NY City and long Island area). Anyone knows if there are similar product or if I can get it online?


----------



## luvnmyvw (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Thanks Doug!!!(minnvw)*

Thanks for the head's up Doug - much appreciated! What a nightmare experience for wifey! Yikes! I've never used the brushes supplied at the wash - for exactly that reason...I actually pull into the open end washes and then unload my own little bucket of goodies! I use their hose w/ "just barely enough pressure" to wet and rinse the car but use all my own supplies: Beginning of course w/ my own shampoo - Poorboy's SSS; two sheepskin wash mits - one for the top of the car, one for the bottom; 2 buckets w/ bottom grids - one w/ soapy water and one w/ just plain clean water to rinse the mitts off between wipes, and a soft brushy cone for the wheels...Then I hand dry w/ three microfiber towels...I try to go early in the morning when there are no lines so as not to keep anyone waiting - 'cause that would be rude!








~ Paige ~


_Modified by luvnmyvw at 12:48 PM 4-18-2007_


----------



## luvnmyvw (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Flash System(wkc)*

Hi there WKC! I think the Flash System is available in the UK - here in the States we have the Mr Clean Auto Dry...I'm fairly sure it's the same system, different marketing...
~ Paige ~


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you, Paige! Didn't know it is called Mr Clean Auto Dry here. Just ordered a set now.


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

Woohoo! Sweet! Mr Clean Auto Dry really works. No need to dry the car is something i need to get use to.


----------

